# Comment supprimer/modifier sa photothèque ?



## Oud (11 Janvier 2017)

*Bonjour à tous 
*
_Je suis nouveau sur ce forum suite à un problème rencontrer sur apple, je ne crois que je ne suis pas le seul qui a ce problème. Mais je ne trouve aucune solution...

Donc voilà récemment j'ai activité la photothèque apple, en y ajoutant une dizaine de photos (pour tester). 
_
Après cela j'ai vu quels étaient toutes dans le désordre (date etc...) et ils m'en manquait...
Mais voilà, le problème c'est que je n'arrive vraiment pas à supprimer cette photothèque (via le site, ou dossier). 
Ou alors, quand j'essaye de supprimer avec la corbeille sa ne fait absolument rien (site)

Donc ma question est la suivante:
Comment supprimer sa photothèque apple ? (ou modifier)
(je suis pc et iphone 5s)

Merci beaucoup  

http://hpics.li/59cf643 (photo montrant que les photos ne ce supprime pas)


----------



## guytoon48 (12 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

Peut-être via Prefs système du Mac/iCloud/Gérer...


----------

